# Male sulcata very wanted



## BrookeB (Apr 11, 2012)

he would have full rome of our yard.. well fed.. check out my thread I posted on food for my babys, we grow a yard full of grazng food... we have heated house that I bring them into in the night plus 3 hiding spots for the day... he will be well cared for and loved... I want a BOY... Please help


----------



## Laura (Apr 11, 2012)

i dont understand why you are having such a hard time finding one... maybe its the time of year... just wait.. it will happen...


----------



## BrookeB (Apr 11, 2012)

Yea Idk why but i just keep getting or finding girls... I want a boy  so sad... but my girls are keeping me busy.


----------



## Tom (Apr 11, 2012)

Brooke, I'm still looking, but coming up empty. I finally heard back from my friends that have several and they are actually looking to get a few more. I wish the location of these overflowing rescues wasn't such a secret...


----------



## yarok (Apr 12, 2012)

I would love one too


----------



## BrookeB (Apr 12, 2012)

Tom said:


> Brooke, I'm still looking, but coming up empty. I finally heard back from my friends that have several and they are actually looking to get a few more. I wish the location of these overflowing rescues wasn't such a secret...



Can some one PLEASE point out where this great land of needy Sulcatas are   I would love to find it... I promiss to take the location of the overflowing rescue to my grave if I can just have one


----------



## tortoiselady (Apr 12, 2012)

Please consider applying at www.tortoise.org with the chapter closest to you. Where are you in S. CA anyway? That may help me direct you better.


----------



## Katherine (Apr 12, 2012)

BrookeB said:


> Yea Idk why but i just keep getting or finding girls... I want a boy  so sad... but my girls are keeping me busy.



Why so dead set on a boy? I will keep my eyes and ears open for you, people occasionally call us or drop by with unwanted tortoises. I got a beautiful male this way last year but unfortunately now I'm too attached to pass him on : / if I happen by any others I will definitely keep you in mind. Are you looking for a specific age/size?


----------



## BrookeB (Apr 12, 2012)

I live in Thousand oaks... I am looking for a boy because my Hubby wants a boy.. We wanted a boy from the start but now I have all my girls... I would like one around 5-12 inches I don't mind a little bigger or smaller. I don't want one older than 7-8 ish but at this point I really wouldn't care... I don't mind heath issues.. my girl big bertha has/had MBD she is better now but It stays with her. Looks are not that inportant... I would like to see a sulcata before appling to adopt it.


----------



## ascott (Apr 12, 2012)

Brooke, the little sulcata and little leopard babies you have are just too small to know for certain what sex they are...I know the theory of split scute but that is just what it is...a theory....plus you have the bigger tort as well...I by no means am in any way trying to discourage your acquiring another sulcata....truly truly I am not...we all have different space...different set ups and so we do what works for us...as should you..

I would think that if you are specifically looking for a guaranteed male you may want to obtain one who is sizable and absolutely male...you know what I mean?

The other sulcata baby you have will grow and bertha will continue to get healthier and stronger and by then you may have a good ratio of male to female ...and /or you will know in about five or seven years for certain what the babies are that you have...you know? Because you may end up finding out you have a male already....?

Again, just my thoughts and sharing them with you....


----------



## cmosuna (Apr 12, 2012)

The problem is that most rescues aren't equipped to take them in. So its usually a phone call to the Cttc who then sends out an email to members to try and find someone to take them. Its very hard to take in several large sulcatas when its just a bunch of volunteers with standard homes. We were taking them in and rehoming them for thebpast couple of years but like I posted before its almost always in hotter months when they get active and aggressive that people start contacting rescue groups


----------



## BrookeB (Apr 12, 2012)

Yes I might just have to get a big boy lol  and I do have three great girls... if I end up with more than one male i would be so fricken happy... but we will see if I don't find a male with in a few weeks I will just have to wait.. but for now the search for a happy boy is still on


----------



## Tim/Robin (Apr 12, 2012)

It seems to me that Arizona Tortoise Compound had some recently. Contact Andy and see, unless you were hoping to acquire one without purchasing it. ATC are great folks you can count on!!


----------



## JeffG (Apr 12, 2012)

The AZ herpetelogical society, http://phoenixherp.com/, has literally HUNDREDS of them, and not enough room to keep them. Unfortunately, from what other people have said, they insist on charging outrageous prices for them. Anything to keep them from good homes I guess.


----------



## dmmj (Apr 12, 2012)

I may be a little dense but why a boy? 
Either way the CTTC usually has one or two who need a home, but in all honesty they most likely won't place one with someone who has females, even if you don't intend to breed.


----------



## cmosuna (Apr 12, 2012)

Actually they won't place them if you have opposite sex. You are right. They want to prevent breeding so won't approve it upon yard check


----------



## DeanS (Apr 12, 2012)

My wife says you can have Aladar...for $10K! I'll settle for $7500


----------



## Tom (Apr 12, 2012)

HEY!!!!!! If Aladar EVER goes up for sale I got dibs. We might have to haggle on the price a bit though...


----------



## BrookeB (Apr 12, 2012)

dmmj said:


> I may be a little dense but why a boy?
> Either way the CTTC usually has one or two who need a home, but in all honesty they most likely won't place one with someone who has females, even if you don't intend to breed.




Breed NOPE... I really wouldn't even know what to do lol.... And I wanted a boy from the start... So I still want one.. And I will get one  at some point lol 



DeanS said:


> My wife says you can have Aladar...for $10K! I'll settle for $7500



IF I had the money I would pick him up today  He is one of the coolest Torts EVER



Tom said:


> HEY!!!!!! If Aladar EVER goes up for sale I got dibs. We might have to haggle on the price a bit though...



hey hey that was my offer!!! Bad Tom! lol


----------



## DeanS (Apr 12, 2012)

Tom said:


> HEY!!!!!! If Aladar EVER goes up for sale I got dibs. We might have to haggle on the price a bit though...



You know the plans I'm making...and if all goes well, I don't think Aladar will be able to handle MONSTER torts...even if it takes them a while to get that big...HA! I'm getting ahead of myself!


----------



## dmmj (Apr 12, 2012)

We might have a fight going for aladar


----------



## Tom (Apr 12, 2012)

DeanS said:


> Tom said:
> 
> 
> > HEY!!!!!! If Aladar EVER goes up for sale I got dibs. We might have to haggle on the price a bit though...
> ...



Well if that's the case then he should be free to a good home! I qualify as a "good home", don't I???


----------



## BrookeB (Apr 12, 2012)

Tom said:


> DeanS said:
> 
> 
> > Tom said:
> ...



hay hay HEY!! stop stealing my torts TOM LOL... wow the "free" is a great idea lol I'm no compition for the great Tom... but he did offer him to me first... So yea.... lol... I wouldn't know what to do with such a amazing Tort any way


----------



## tortoiselady (Apr 12, 2012)

dmmj said:


> I may be a little dense but why a boy?
> Either way the CTTC usually has one or two who need a home, but in all honesty they most likely won't place one with someone who has females, even if you don't intend to breed.



Exactly - we are not allowed to place a different gender knowingly. As a rescue we are not going to promote breeding â€“ that defeats the purpose of the work we do. You donâ€™t get a cat or dog from a shelter without it being spayed or neutered. Thousand Oaks is in the area that my chapter covers and unless you can prove you have a completely separate secure area for a male we just are not allowed to. If you do happen to keep them separate please do apply â€“ we would be happy to send you photos of the tortoise up for adoption before just adopting it out to you. This is by no means a judgment - just the rules and there is no required fee at all.


----------



## BrookeB (Apr 12, 2012)

tortoiselady said:


> dmmj said:
> 
> 
> > I may be a little dense but why a boy?
> ...



I wasn't planing on it... I have 1 girl for sure... not even breeding age.. but I really hate dealing with rescues (worked at one for many years) any ways I feel like they are too judgemental of me and I don't like being under a microscope.. I am more of a one on one kind of girl... I do plan on keeping boys and girls apart... But that is my business and if I some day want to change that it is my right to do so.. and if a group or person wants to give a tort a happy home where He would be a life long love/best friend and have a mom who would do anything for a animal then I'm your girl, I will be more than willing to sit down and have a nice chat... but really? I will find a boy...  and he will be one of the most loved torts in the world


----------



## cmosuna (Apr 13, 2012)

I have a 35lb beautiful boy I would rehome for a cheap fee. Anything would go back to supporting the animals we take in ie the mbd SULCATA we took in last week. He is beautiful. Message me if you have any interest


----------



## JeffG (Apr 13, 2012)

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread-Free-30lb-Sulcata-to-Good-Home


----------

